# Mosquito Lagoon Mullet Boat Video



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just saw this over on the Florida Sportsman site…pretty disgusting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9MHJXxvVjk

Link to the story:

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?177761-Legal-or-Illegal-Mullet-Boat

Hard to believe this chit is legal……………..


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Fished one of my favorite spots this past Saturday. When I came up on the entrance it was littered with dozens of prop scars. 6 months ago there were maybe 2-3 scars total, now the entire entrance was chewed up, scars running every way possible. I had a wave of anger and dissapointment when I saw this. 10 min later some jacKass comes into the spot drilling the flat coming to an immediate stop as his prop is lodged in the ground
Biting my tongue I moved spots only to have these mullet guys doing their crap running full plane less than 100 ft from us while fishing. 

These guys are abusing their privelages and their lack of regard for others and the environment is unreal. The lagoon is going down the toilet while FWC sits on the side waiting to flush it. Our society is way too politically correct.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Man that dude can multitask!
Just wait till he slams bottom riding up at the bow like that


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Not to mention these guys are raping our backyard so they can export their mullet roe to sell in other countries. Hard to believe with all of the conservation measures in place on recreational guys that this sort of stuff is allowed. These guys will do more damage to the lagoon in one day than I would do in 5 lifetimes.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

With this video as evidence isn't there something that can be done......


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> With this video as evidence isn't there something that can be done......


On the FS post, the OP says he gave the video to FWC and they are investigating.

Would be great if all the sport fishing guys with GoPros would do the same and document this stuff.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm all for saving the sea grass but damn, that guy can throw the chit out of a net while running  
Don't worry fellas, it won't be long before someone reports an empty vessel circling the flats with no owner in site.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/managed/manatee/operate-vessel/

https://www.flrules.org/gateway/RuleNo.asp?ID=68C-22.003

I think a case can be made here,It was not FWC law enforcement issuing the permit which is the problem. 

SEND IT TO THE COMMISSION


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

That right there is not an example of a true commercial guy; that there is a self serving assh*le with no respect for the resource. I've been involved with commercial fishing essentially my whole life and guys like this give the good guys a bad rap. 

Now as far as ignorant sportsman go, on saturday 2 sh!! head duck hunters in skiffs with mud motors were running the flats south of Pardon Island. In fact, one even ran up into a an area that was no more than 8" deep and was about to run the pond I was poling until I threw my hands up in the air and he turned around and ran through the same flat again. Then he teamed up with another boat and ran up and down the outside flat several times. Needless to say fishing pretty much sucked after that. 

I hope they make the hole east side pole and troll only all the way to Eddy Creek. F#ckin people have no respect for the flats or the people who are fishing them if you can't pole a boat stay the f#ck off the flats period....


----------



## Ischurman (Oct 17, 2012)

I know this will be unpopular:
As a Florida boy and professional captain I see this both ways: 
One this guy is out scraping a living from the water(illegal or not?)
Two guy is ruining an amazing fishery
I'm more for not ruining the fishery but have depended money from commercial fishing to pay my bills before


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I do not believe the exemption had this activity in mind.

I believe it was designed to get the comm. guys and charters to and from fishing areas or trap to trap--- not to corral fish.

This can be changed to reflect the above.

Typical example how these guys screw themselves.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

I have no problem with someone making their living on the water. My grandfather ran a river shrimper for 40 years. The problem that I have is someone destroying the resource that they use to make that living. Complete disregard for the environment is idiotic and inexcusable regardless of financial responsibilities. Truly pisses me off!!! Someone doing it the right way I commend, I've seen the hard work and dedication that it takes to make a living that way. Guys like the one represented in the video deserve a kick in the face!!


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

I saw a much larger mullet boat with 2 guys doing this one week ago at the north end Oak Hill area. They were tearing it up just like this. Apparently its more common than we think. The grass in the lagoon is all but gone. Look at Google earth and it will make your blood boil. Unbelievable...


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Many occupations are obsolete today. Exceptions are a joke propping the commercial guys up. The law should apply to everyone. In other states, exceptions are given for the most inane reasons. Sooner or later, commercial fishing will go the way of blacksmithing. It may still be done but no one will make a living at it.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I wonder what the commission members and our chrome-domed idiot governor ( imho) would THINK (oh pardon me) or do if some dimwitted dolt like MULLET HEAD did the same thing to their lawns with a 4 wheel drive with duels on back??? Just a thought and NO, I DO NOT have a 4wheeler. [smiley=angry4.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

This crap started w/ the faka union river manatee zone in the 10,000 islands....

The problem occurs when the powers to be do not consult the LE officers on wording and intent...SOS


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

It happens in every fishery. Commercial fishermen exploit the resource intensively until it's gone, then moan and groan that government regulations are putting them out of business and destroying a lifestyle.

The fact of the matter is that more people will always mean diminished resources. This guy will work himself out of business soon enough. Recreational fishermen are not any less guilty. They may not be destroying on a wholesale basis, but the impact of sheer numbers will ultimately have the same effect (and already has). Sport fishing today in most highly populated areas is nothing like it was in times long past.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Lot of guilty suspects in the lagoon, if it's not the mullet guys, lately the duck hunters and a some 'select' flats guys and guides running deep behind tiger. In the past couple of weeks I've witnessed quite a few duck hunters run aground and shoot rooster tails 10' in the air in a few inches of water behind tiger. Nothing will change until law enforcement makes an effort, whether it's the FWC or the rangers from MIWR. The rangers can't even pick up the PNT buoys that have washed up on the shorelines in south tiger, so don't expect any enforcement anytime soon. Keep it up and the only flats fishing in the lagoon will be chunking bait in 8' of water.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

I knew it would be that guy before I even opened the video. He has a green hull with a suzuki. I have a video and pics of him doing this on tiger shoals. The guy is a douche. He wears white sunglasses too so he is a certified DB.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Seen this guy many times lately. Every time I just shake my head in disgust and wonder how this can be allowed. I know better than to get into a confrontation with him though. A lot of these guys are half unhinged already and are just looking for an excuse to go off.

Just to add to the level of disrespect and courtesy these guys show, this past friday one of these mullet boats was loading onto a trailer at Riverbreeze as I came in. Instead of taking one lane they backed down right in the middle of one of the double ramps, loaded the boat, pulled the trailer up out of the water and stopped right on the ramp, blocking two of the four lanes for who knows how long while they talked. There were boats waiting and you could tell these guys were laughing at how "clever" they were, holding people up. I fully intended to squeeze my trailer down next to them, just because I knew I could and they'd get upset, but then another lane opened up just as I pulled the truck around. That was probably fortunate for me... :


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

This has to be stopped. Far too many times have I seen this piece of trash doing that exact thing on the same flats I pole around looking for fish. I'm to the point where I am ready for a full ban of using motors across grass flats in the ML. I understand a lot of people may disagree with me, but I would like to have beautiful grass flats to fish in 5-10 years from now. I genuinely am disgusted at how people keep treating the lagoon!! Does anyone know who would have the authority to change the rules on the lagoon? I can't believe commercial is allowed to have full access to the lagoons to rape the flats of bait and leave nothing but scars all along the flats. 
Just imagine how good fishing would be in the lagoon if bait was plentiful and the grass was healthy.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/managed/manatee/operate-vessel/
> 
> https://www.flrules.org/gateway/RuleNo.asp?ID=68C-22.003
> 
> ...


Get the local FWC office aboard. Get the local CCA aboard etc..... a rule change in the permit process should be fairly easy.

Unfortunately, FWC considers itself a regulatory agency as opposed to a law enforcement agency.They really have no interest in the marine end of the deal. We have had one Director of Law enforcement since the merger from the "marine side", who started getting things back in order, but he did not last long and now there is a political hack in charge from the old GFC.
If one would look at the stats.,one would find that the amount of water patrol hrs have decreased(big time) along w/ other indicators but that is another discussion.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

This may not be the correct place to ask this question but how quickly does the grass recover from being run over like in the video? Is it possible to idle out of the grass flats in shallow water drive without doing damage? Again, pardon my ignorance.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

A long time.

more than u want to know----

http://tbeptech.org/TBEP_TECH_PUBS/2004/TBEP_03_04Seagrasses.pdf


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Kind of ironic and also not surprising that there are government funded grass restoration projects in process while at the same time there are government issued licenses for assholes like this to destroy our local resources. 

Does anybody know the process or procedure, or who we have to talk to so we can put an end to this? I see these guys out every time I fish, they run all day doing the same thing. They buzz every shoreline in sight leaving their trail of destruction.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

All of you that care, take a minute and send an email today.

Link to all the FWC Commissioners:
http://myfwc.com/contact/fwc-staff/senior-staff/contact-commissioners/

Link to the Canaveral National Seashore Administration:
http://www.nps.gov/cana/parkmgmt/staffandoffices.htm

More people need to step up and raise their voices.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

video to FS coservation forum
" to local tv stations
" FWC commisioners

day,date ,time and call a complaint in to the FWC
800 number


MAKE NOISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nothing against netters making a living but IDIOTS like this JERK need to be stopped. PLEASE take a few minutes and send letters, make calls,and KEEP FILMING. We DO matter when we work TOGETHER!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> All of you that care, take a minute and send an email today.
> 
> Link to all the FWC Commissioners:
> http://myfwc.com/contact/fwc-staff/senior-staff/contact-commissioners/
> ...


Thanks for posting this! Emails have been sent.

I had the same experience HaMm3r did with the douche at the ramp. No regard for anyone but themselves. I don't mind you making a living, but do it in a dignified way and show a little respect for the places that allow you to earn that living.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

These guys relate losing their gill netting livelihoods directly to sport fishing guys so I don't think they feel any grief.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> These guys relate losing their gill netting livelihoods directly to sport fishing guys so I don't think they feel any grief.


Oh, trust me, they don't. Guy's like this, get off on it. The lack of respect they have for anglers, is whatever. But... the lack of respect they have for the waters they make a living off of, is what is so appalling. That's the real issue here. Putting a damper on a few anglers day... is small peanuts compared to the long and ill lasting effects, like the maneuvers displayed in the video cause.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm not from your neighborhood but can sympathize with destruction of wildlife habitat related to ignorance and breaking the law.
As a possible solution, why doesn't some take this section of the form and introduce someone of authority to it, maybe the FWC can use this as a tool.
Another possible action is to start a new topic, "Questionable Infractions of Wildlife Law" and direct it to someone in the FWC to reiew weekly. 

Best to all of you, nothing will change if you don't try to change it. Sometimes change is painful and a lengthly process. You can't win with confrontation, the law will often side against you if a bad should ever event ever happened, just watch the propaganda.

Texas Yankee


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> All of you that care, take a minute and send an email today.
> 
> Link to all the FWC Commissioners:
> http://myfwc.com/contact/fwc-staff/senior-staff/contact-commissioners/
> ...


Just heard the Park Service might get this guy after all…..

Send an email today and keep up the pressure!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

KEEP UP the PRESSURE!!! Keep sending e-mails and phone calls! It only takes a few minutes to help protect our fishery AND only a few minutes for and IDIOT or TWO to DESTROY IT!!! i.e. Mullet heads who don't give a #%*?!#  [smiley=cussing.gif]


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn, I thought we had a monopoly on those assholes here in Texas.

Where every slappy with $60K and the desire buys a tunnel-hull, flat-bottom sled with a 300hp motor and a jack plate so they can tearass across a 6" deep flat just because they damn well feel like it.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Where I fish in Upper Tampa bay they do the same thing in the name of feeding their families, yeah right and like the lagoon there is NO FWC presence. The estuaries can not support commercial fishing, the people voted for net bans, why is it so hard for the FWC to put 2 and 2 together and stop this archaic process? Mullet and blue crabs can be farm raised anyway.


----------



## cmacauley12 (Nov 14, 2014)

Its really sickening to see what the "cast netters" do to the spanish mackerel down south in Stuart. I think there are more netters now than when the gill nets where legal. FWC is clueless to the fact it is nothing more than a throwable gill net the way they use it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Its really sickening to see what the "cast netters" do to the spanish mackerel down south in Stuart. I think there are more netters now than when the gill nets where legal. FWC is clueless to the fact it is nothing more than a throwable gill net the way they use it.


Yep. I have a couple close friends that do the commercial mackerel thing here, hell i even went with them a time or two for the "experience"
But they only do hook and line. The guys netting get quadruple what the h n l guys in half the time...


----------

